# Carbo Fiber Push pole repair?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Cut it and put in a ferrule. I would even cut an inch or two on either side of that bad spot to make sure I got it all. You will likely never even notice the pole is missing a few inches or that it's been repaired.


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks, that's what I figured would be the easiest way to do it.

Mike


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A Carbon fiber ferrule with some epoxy and you're done. If done right, you won't have anything to worry about. My favorite push pole of all time is the original Loop push pole from Carbon Marine that was a five piece pole, I never had any issues with it and regret that I included it with the sale of my Copperhead.


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

Yea, gonna do the ferrule and epoxy. I was just thinking about getting crazy and trying the carbon fiber cloth with the shrink wrap since I never tried it before to see how it works but probably more effort then its worth.
Thanks again.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

First things first - is your damaged area leaking? If it is then the cut, and ferrule solution is the best way to go. If it's not leaking you can carefully sand down past the damage and actually re-build your pole from the outside using thin layers of glass (or "carbon fiber" - we called it graphite for years and years...) or a mix of the two with resin... Yes, the repair will show - but you can restore the strength and maintain the integrity of the pole without using a ferrule (provided the damaged area isn't allowing water into the pole...).

I've got four poles at last glance and use one every day I'm on the water so I've had to learn more than I ever wanted to know about care and maintenance since my first pole in the early seventies...


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

No its not leaking Bob, There appears to be something under the carbon fiber in that square making it delaminate from itself. I can get a pin and insert it into the crack side ways and there is another layer that is not compromised under the square. Either way I decide to fix it I'll let you all know. The crack is not getting larger so I am continuing to use it. Once I have a little down time I'll work on it cut out the square see what's under it and decide what direction to go for the repair.
Thanks again
Mike


----------

